# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2011



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2011 startet am Freitagabend.    Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 6. Juli 2011 am Kiosk.    Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher    bzw. bereits am Samstag. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware    08/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (bereits    freigeschaltet) eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games    Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 08/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## The_Checker (30. Juni 2011)

Freu mich schon auf die neue Ausgabe Silent PC ist immer gut.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft am nächsten Mittwoch, auch wenn für mich auf der DVD nichts passendes drauf sein wird.


----------



## Rayman (1. Juli 2011)

*Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

auf den test des Nox Hummer freue ich mich schon den auf das gehäuse habe ich auch schon ein blick geworfen


----------



## PixelSign (1. Juli 2011)

*Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

10 gehäuse von nichts neues bis schon dagewesen


----------



## The_Checker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

10 Gehäuse von denen mir keins so richtig gefällt.


----------



## lu89 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Das Aerocool ist ja echt zum


----------



## enterthephil (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Was ist das denn? 10 mal schlechter Geschmack oder wie?


----------



## BikeRider (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Der  			 			 			 			 			 			AeroCool Syclone Frontal gefällt mir.
Ich freue mich, den Test zu lesen.


----------



## Exlua (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Habt ihr euch echt die hässlichsten Gehäuse rausgesucht die es derzeit auf den Markt gibt...


----------



## FrittenFett (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Wirklich nicht viel neues im Westen.
Ausser vielleicht das FD.

BTW:
Das Thermaltake hat nen falschen Namen bekommen. 
"Chasar" ist nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Also die meisten dieser Gehäuse, nämlich die schlichten, gefallen mir. Finde z.B. das Fractal Design recht interessant. Auch das CoolerMaster mit herausnehmbaren Festplattenkäfig find ich gut.


----------



## FrittenFett (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

€:
Warum wird so eine News veröffentlich und dann auf den Kommentar-Thread umgelegt?!
 

...wahrscheinlich weils Freitag ist.


----------



## Daniel_M (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake hat nen falschen Namen bekommen.
> "Chasar" ist nicht ganz richtig.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, die Bildunterschrift wurde falsch von der Thermaltake-Verpackung abgeschrieben - dort hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen.


----------



## newjohnny (1. Juli 2011)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was die Ausgabe bieten wird  .


----------



## emzet (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

sieht spannend aus die ausgabe. werde sie heut abend gleich mal anlesen.
bringt ihr bei zeiten auch nen bf3 poster? das tät sicher auch was hermachen .


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zehn Gehäuse von schlicht bis verspielt im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 08/2011*

Der Downsampling Test mit den TFTs ist eine gute Idee, mangelt leider an Infos. Welche Schnittstelle wurde denn verwendet bei den jeweiligen TFTs? Einige unterstützen HDMI 1.3 (der Hyundai Q246LH bspw.), wo ein größerer Pixeltakt zur Verfügung steht als bei HDMI 1.2 oder Single-DVI, zumindest solange intern auch darüber geschalten wird. Der Hyundai müsste die doppelte Auflösung schaffen. Die Info fehlt welche Schnittstelle jeweils zur Verfügung stand. Noch besser wäre es den Pixeltakt anzugeben.


----------



## Taitan (2. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage zu dem Spielevideo Special bzw. Wettbewerb: Muss ich mir vor der Veröffentlichung auf youtube die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers (Publisher) einholen? Ich bin da etwas durcheinander und zugegebener Maßen auch verunsichert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2011)

Zum Monitortest hätte ich noch so eine Frage - nämlich:
Wo ist der Test zum HP ZR24w?
Mitlerweile habe ich zwar selbst zum Test hier stehen, aber wie PCGH die Helligkeit auf 60cd runterbekommen hat, ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel, genauso wie dieser monster-Blautstich eine gute Farbwertung bekommen kann. Beide meine Kritikpunkte werden auch von anderen Testern bestätigt. Habt ihr da vielleicht eine neue Revision bekommen oder einfach verdammt viel Glück gehabt? Falls es ersteres ist, würde ich meinen nämlich im Rahmen der 14-Tage zurückgeben und es in 1-2 Wochen nochmal versuchen. Der Rest passt mir nämlich ziemlich gut in die Tüte und 330 € für x1200 S-IPS sind einfach unschlagbar.

Zweite Frage:
Wie habt ihr beim Leise-Special die Northbridgetemperaturen gemessen? Das ist im Wakü-Bereich regelmäßig ein heißes Thema, aber weil sich fast alle auf irgendwelche Onboard-Sensoren verlassen, von denen niemand weiß, was sie wo wie messen, fehlt es den Diskussionen an Substanz.

Dritte Frage:
Habt ihr wirklich einen Einfluss der Temperatur auf RAM-Stabilität gefunden? Ich meine, ihr habt maximal 42 °C erreicht. Das ist verdammt wenig, da sollte selbst bei extremsten OC kein Einfluss sein - oder ist DDR3 so empfindlich? Ich gebe zu, viel wärmer war meiner auch ohne Wakü nicht, aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass er genauso 60-70 °C verkraftet hätte, wie mein DDR1 und ich somit Reserven ohne Ende für etwaige Spannungserhöhungen habe.?

Frage/Anregung Llano:
Schiebt ihr nach Marktverfügbarkeit nochmal einen Test nach, in dem sich Llano gegen ein billiges Athlon II oder So1155 (i3? Pentium? Celeron?) System mit billig-Grafikkarte bewähren muss? Die Feststellung, dass die Llano-GPU besser, als die von Intel ist, ist ja fast schon trivial. Aber AMD verkauft Grafikeinheiten in dieser Form auch einzlen und je nach dem, wo sich CPU und Boardpreise einpendeln, könnte es durchaus passieren, dass man zum gleichen Preis die höhere i3-CPU-Leistung und -Effizienz und eine derart gute Grafikeinheit bekommt.


sonstige Anmerkung:
- "Wirkungsgrad" eines Fluids und (soweit ich das lese) nicht auf die Umgebungs/Wassertemperatur bezogene Temperaturangaben  (S.46ff)
- Bemerkung S.82 unterer Kasten meinte wohl Parallelschaltung, der Kasten eine Seite vorher desinformiert eher (13/16 bietet ganz sicher keine Vorteile bei der Biegsamkeit gegenüber 8/11, auch wenn er größer ist). Zum entschiedenen "Nein" zu destiliertem Wasser (das aber von einer angemessen differnzierten Erklärung gefolgt wird), sage ich mal nichts, sondern verweise nur auf die verzweifelte Suche nach schlechten Erfahrungen, die auch im dritten Jahr recht erfolglos bleibt. (noch eine Frage: Aus was für einem Material besteht der Verschluss mit "Lochfraß" und von welcher Firma stammt er?)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage/Anregung Llano:
> Schiebt ihr nach Marktverfügbarkeit nochmal einen Test nach, in dem sich Llano gegen ein billiges Athlon II oder So1155 (i3? Pentium? Celeron?) System mit billig-Grafikkarte bewähren muss? Die Feststellung, dass die Llano-GPU besser, als die von Intel ist, ist ja fast schon trivial. Aber AMD verkauft Grafikeinheiten in dieser Form auch einzlen und je nach dem, wo sich CPU und Boardpreise einpendeln, könnte es durchaus passieren, dass man zum gleichen Preis die höhere i3-CPU-Leistung und -Effizienz und eine derart gute Grafikeinheit bekommt.


Ist in Planung, ja. Dafür müssen die APUs und die FM1er aber erst mal wirklich verfügbar sein und deren Preise eingependelt. Mehr (Single- und Dualthread- sowie GPU-)Leistung und Effizienz mit der Kombo aus i3-2100 und HD 5570 gibt's - und das seit Monaten verfügbar.


----------



## Ralf345 (3. Juli 2011)

Eklatanter Fehler auf Seite 62. Ich zitiere 


> Ivy Bridge: Sandy Bridge Nachfolger im 22 Nanometer Verfahren inklusive DX11 Grafikeinheit von *Power VR*


Die Ivy Bridge IGP ist eine Intel Eigenentwicklung. Intel nennt sie Gen 7, was sie im Falle einer Power Grafik nicht tun würden. Es gibt schon Schaubilder, u.a. im letzten Heft zu sehen. Das ist eine weiterentwickelte HD Grafik mit mehr EUs. Nämlich 16 EUs laut Intel. Wäre auch so nicht möglich wenns eine Power VR Grafik wäre. Power VR gibts nur im kommenden Atom.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2011)

Du hast Recht, die der Cedarviews ist PVR.


----------



## McZonk (3. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Bemerkung S.82 unterer Kasten meinte wohl Parallelschaltung


Korrekt, hier hat sich definitiv ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Vor lauter Bäumen hat hier wohl keiner mehr den Wald erkannt, sorry dafür. Habe das mal im Bonusmaterial als Korrektur angegeben



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der Kasten eine Seite vorher desinformiert eher (13/16 bietet ganz sicher keine Vorteile bei der Biegsamkeit gegenüber 8/11, auch wenn er größer ist).


Jein. Es geht hier vielmehr darum darzulegen, dass größere Schläuche höchstens beim Biegeradius Vorteile bieten und keine Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung haben. Ich gebe zu hier wäre ein "Vorteile bieten können" sinnvoller gewesen, allerdings finde ich deine Pauschalisierung ebenfalls nicht sonderlich klug, schließlich trägt Schlauchhersteller/Schlauchmaterial einen großen Anteil zur minimalen Biegeradius bei und bei Weitem nicht jeder 11/8er bietet bessere Biegeradien als ein 16/13er.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum entschiedenen "Nein" zu destiliertem Wasser (das aber von einer angemessen differnzierten Erklärung gefolgt wird), sage ich mal nichts, sondern verweise nur auf die verzweifelte Suche nach schlechten Erfahrungen, die auch im dritten Jahr recht erfolglos bleibt.


Ich verweise an dieser Stelle nur an den Al-Deckel, welcher wohl starke Beeinträchtigungen zeigt. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt läuft er übrigens mit einem KOrrosionsschutzmittel und es lässt sich gegenwärtig keine Veränderung mehr erkennen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (noch eine Frage: Aus was für einem Material besteht der Verschluss mit "Lochfraß" und von welcher Firma stammt er?)



Es handelt sich um einen Aluminiumdeckel mit Eloxalschicht, die an den Gewindegängen durch häufige Schraubvorgänge entweder stark abgenutzt ist, oder eventuell bei der Herstellung keine qualitativ gute Schicht ausgebildet hat. Hier kann aber nur das Mikroskop und ein Schliff helfen diese Frage zu beantworten. Hersteller ist Aqua-Computer, es handelt sich aber um einen sehr altes Eisen (~2002).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Jein. Es geht hier vielmehr darum darzulegen, dass größere Schläuche höchstens beim Biegeradius Vorteile bieten und keine Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung haben. Ich gebe zu hier wäre ein "Vorteile bieten können" sinnvoller gewesen, allerdings finde ich deine Pauschalisierung ebenfalls nicht sonderlich klug, schließlich trägt Schlauchhersteller/Schlauchmaterial einen großen Anteil zur minimalen Biegeradius bei und bei Weitem nicht jeder 11/8er bietet bessere Biegeradien als ein 16/13er.



Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass der Kasten grundsätzlich falsch ist. Aber wenn man eine Kaufentscheidung aus ihm ableiten wollte, dann würde diese in der Mehrheit der Fälle wohl in die falsche Richtung gehen. Die Markenkombination für 8/11 & 13/16 würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren 



> Ich verweise an dieser Stelle nur an den Al-Deckel, welcher wohl starke Beeinträchtigungen zeigt. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt läuft er übrigens mit einem KOrrosionsschutzmittel und es lässt sich gegenwärtig keine Veränderung mehr erkennen.



Bei Alu will ich nichts gesagt haben (hab ja auch nichts zur Korrosionsschuztfrage gesagt  ), aber es gibt eben auch immer wieder Leute, die mit der gleichen Panikmache bei reinen Kupfer/Nickel/Messing-Kreisläufen ankommen. Und da muss ich halt ganz ehrlich sagen:
Auch wenn ich persönlich zu den wenigen gehöre, die unter bestimmten Bedingungen eine Algenbildung für denkbar halten, sind reale Fälle ~ inexistent. Dagegen haben einige (nicht vor Korrosionschützende) Wasserzusätze kürzlich sogar eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass sie eindeutig schlechtere Ergebnisse abliefern (EK-Kühler & Sulfathaltige Biozide)

P.S.: Die Erwähnung von Aluminium beim Deckel wäre an dieser Stelle nicht schlecht gesehen. So werden sich wieder Leute Angst machen, die gar keine zu haben brauchen - denn afaik findet man sowas nur noch bei Kailon und zumindest hier im Forum sind 95% der Kreisläufe Alu-frei.


----------



## Kraizee (3. Juli 2011)

Hossa!

Ich mag ja lieber konstruktive Kritik, aber diesmal muss ich ein bisschen schimpfen.

Vorneweg positives: Inhaltlich ist diese Ausgabe sehr interessant! Ich habe noch nicht alle Artikel gelesen, aber die Artikel zu Llano, den Fritzboxen und den Rollenspielen haben mir sehr gut gefallen.

Trotzdem habt ihr ein paar Mal richtig schön daneben gegriffen, wahrscheinlich war da jemand müde:
* Im Special zu "Llano" (Seiten 29 - 35) habt ihr ein Wort vergessen (Seite 28: "Die A-Serie für die mobile 'Sabine'-Plattform und den Desktop-Unterbau, Codename 'Lynx', erschien offiziell Mitte respektive [Ende?] Juni.") und Tippfehler gemacht (Seite 29: "Tabellne" statt "Tabellen"). Ey, ihr seid doch die Profis! Wo sind Rechtschreib- und Grammatikprüfung hin?

* Der Bonuscode "28JL" zum Fritzbox-Tuning (Seite 104) leitet mich auf die URL "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internes-forum-fuer-redakteure/156405-bonusmaterial-pc-games-hardware-08-2011-a.html#post3027105" weiter, auf die aber nicht zugreifen darf - ich erhalte eine vBulletin-Systemmitteilung, die mir sagt, dass ich keine Rechte haben würde um auf diese Seite zu zugreifen. Überraschung: Da steht "internes Forum für Redakteure"...

* Im Artikel "Fritzbox-Tuning" schreibt ihr: "Die volle Funktionsvielfalt gibt es daher auch erst mit der kostenpflichtigen De-luxe- und Enterprise-Variante." (Seite 105) - Den Satz finde ich grammatikalisch bedenklich. Müssten es nicht korrekterweise "...mit den kostenpflichtigen Deluxe- und Enterprise-Varianten." oder "...mit der kostenpflichtigen Deluxe- oder Enterprise-Variante." heißen? Die Silbentrennung bei "De-luxe" wirkt auch falsch.

* Nochmal "Fritzbox-Tuning": In der Tabelle "Modellübersicht" auf Seite 105 habt ihr geschrieben, dass die Fritz!Box 7170 den wLAN-Standard "n" unterstütz - das ist so aber falsch! AVM selbst schreibt hier: "WLAN-Funknetze nach 802.11b (11 MBit/s), 802.11g (54 MBit/s) und 802.11g++ (125 MBit/s)"

Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich erstmal genug herum kritisiert. Insgesamt sind es auf die Anzahl Seiten/Artikel/Wörter/Zeichen wohl nicht viele Fehler, aber in meinen Augen trotzdem vermeidbare.

Ich weiß, ihr könnt das


----------



## newjohnny (3. Juli 2011)

Auf der Seite, wo Rollenspiele im Wandel der Zeit gezeigt werden, steht, dass "Risen" 1991 rauskam..  
Aber interessante Ausgabe..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2011)

Kraizee schrieb:


> * Der Bonuscode "28JL" zum Fritzbox-Tuning (Seite 104) leitet mich auf die URL "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internes-forum-fuer-redakteure/156405-bonusmaterial-pc-games-hardware-08-2011-a.html#post3027105" weiter, auf die aber nicht zugreifen darf - ich erhalte eine vBulletin-Systemmitteilung, die mir sagt, dass ich keine Rechte haben würde um auf diese Seite zu zugreifen. Überraschung: Da steht "internes Forum für Redakteure"...


 
Das Bonusmaterial war noch nicht im richtigen Unterforum – habe ich soeben geändert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MrWan (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Test der MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III PE:

Der Energiebedarf beträgt laut Test bei Blu-ray 90 Watt.
Handelt es sich hierbei um einen Schreibfehler (der auch genauso in den Einkaufsführer übernommen wurde)
oder benötigt die neue TFIII-Karte dabei tatsächlich so viel Strom?

Gruß

Wan


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2011)

Normalerweise läuft das so ab: Beim Eintritt vom Fenster in den Vollbildmodus wird der 3D-Takt aktiviert. Nach einiger Zeit des "Blu-Rayens" (das kann schon mal eine Minute dauern) wird der Takt dann auf das passende Niveau gesenkt – das passierte bei unserem Testmuster jedoch auch nach mehreren Minuten nicht, sonst wäre der Wert nicht so hoch. Die Frage ist, ob es ein BIOS- oder ein Treiberproblem ist. Die anderen Karten im Testfeld sind genügsamer, weshalb wir auf ein BIOS-Problem spekulieren. Möglicherweise ist's auch nur ein Problem des Testmusters – ich nerve mal MSI. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:
> Wie habt ihr beim Leise-Special die Northbridgetemperaturen gemessen? Das ist im Wakü-Bereich regelmäßig ein heißes Thema, aber weil sich fast alle auf irgendwelche Onboard-Sensoren verlassen, von denen niemand weiß, was sie wo wie messen, fehlt es den Diskussionen an Substanz.


Du meinst die Angaben beim NB-Kühler-Test, richtig? (Ich habe den Artikel als Ganzes noch nicht gelesen, bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass das die einzige Stelle mit gemessenen NB-Temps ist.)
Verwendet wurden zwei der mitgelieferten Messfühler einer Lamptron FC6. Einer wurde auf der Mainboard-Rückseite mithilfe eines transparenten Klebefilms direkt mittig dort auf das PCB geklebt, wo der MCH sitzt. Sensor Nr. 2 wurde auf der Mainboard-Oberseite auf dem MCH-PCB ca. 0,5 cm neben dem MCH-Chip (auf der Seite, die den RAM-Slots am nächsten ist) fixiert.

Die Unterseite hat sich stets stärker erwärmt und der dort platzierte Messfühler hat größere Unterschiede zwischen den Kühlkörpern offengelegt, was wohl von der liegenden Ausrichtung der Hauptplatine etwas beeinflusst/verstärkt wurde. ("Wärmestau")


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dritte Frage:
> Habt ihr wirklich einen Einfluss der Temperatur auf RAM-Stabilität gefunden? Ich meine, ihr habt maximal 42 °C erreicht. Das ist verdammt wenig, da sollte selbst bei extremsten OC kein Einfluss sein - oder ist DDR3 so empfindlich? Ich gebe zu, viel wärmer war meiner auch ohne Wakü nicht, aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass er genauso 60-70 °C verkraftet hätte, wie mein DDR1 und ich somit Reserven ohne Ende für etwaige Spannungserhöhungen habe.?


Für die kleine Marktübersicht habe ich natürlich nicht ermittelt, ob die verwendeten RAM-Module bei Temperatur X und Settings Y (in)stabil laufen, grundsätzlich zeigen allerdings alle mir bekannten High-End-DDR3-Chips Tuning-Vorteile bei niedrigeren Temperaturen. Meistens bringt eine gute Kühlung vor allem dann was, wenn Chips, die grundsätzlich mit Spannung skalieren, nur noch geringfügig mit mehr Spannung skalieren. (Budget-Chips skalieren sicherlich auch, aber da ist der Markt unübersichtlicher und außerdem werden die normalerweise in der OC-Szene nicht so ausführlich behandelt)

Wenn die Extreme weiterhin alle zwei (oder drei) Monate erschienen wäre, könnte ich  an der Stelle sicherlich auf einen eigenen Artikel mit DDR2-/DDR3-Temperaturskalierung  bis mindestens -78 °C verweisen. Ausschließlich privat _nebenbei_ organisiert ist schon gründliches Selektieren eine sehr zeitaufwendige Angelegenheit, zumal man da vollständig auf allen Kosten sitzenbleibt.

Aber zurück zum Special: Die ~42 °C sind natürlich nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange: Erstens fand der Test im offenen Aufbau statt (--> relativ kühle Umgebungstemperatur), zweitens dürfte selbst ein einziger TY-140 @ 640 U/min an der im Test beschriebenen Stelle noch eine deutliche Abkühlung bewirkt haben. Da es sich um normierte Angaben handelt, wurden aber bereits unter diesen Testbedingungen knapp 50 °C erreicht, im geschlossenen Gehäuse halte ich die von dir erwähnten >60 °C also durchaus für realistisch. Abgesehen von Tuning-Reserven profitiert natürlich auch die Langlebigkeit.


----------



## Kraizee (4. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Bonusmaterial war noch nicht im richtigen Unterforum – habe ich soeben geändert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Danke sehr!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Du meinst die Angaben beim NB-Kühler-Test, richtig?



genau



> Verwendet wurden zwei der mitgelieferten Messfühler einer Lamptron FC6. Einer wurde auf der Mainboard-Rückseite mithilfe eines transparenten Klebefilms direkt mittig dort auf das PCB geklebt, wo der MCH sitzt. Sensor Nr. 2 wurde auf der Mainboard-Oberseite auf dem MCH-PCB ca. 0,5 cm neben dem MCH-Chip (auf der Seite, die den RAM-Slots am nächsten ist) fixiert.



Also meinem eigenen Verfahren sehr ähnlich - danke.
(erstaunlich, wie groß die Unterschiede die Unterschiede zwischen P35 und P45 sind. Mein Gigabyte EP45 hatte zwar eine etwas aufwendigere Kühlung, blieb aber auch nach Umrüstung auf CPU&GPU-Wakü bei maximal 53 °C auf der Rückseite)



> Für die kleine Marktübersicht habe ich natürlich nicht ermittelt, ob die verwendeten RAM-Module bei Temperatur X und Settings Y (in)stabil laufen, grundsätzlich zeigen allerdings alle mir bekannten High-End-DDR3-Chips Tuning-Vorteile bei niedrigeren Temperaturen. Meistens bringt eine gute Kühlung vor allem dann was, wenn Chips, die grundsätzlich mit Spannung skalieren, nur noch geringfügig mit mehr Spannung skalieren. (Budget-Chips skalieren sicherlich auch, aber da ist der Markt unübersichtlicher und außerdem werden die normalerweise in der OC-Szene nicht so ausführlich behandelt)
> 
> Wenn die Extreme weiterhin alle zwei (oder drei) Monate erschienen wäre, könnte ich  an der Stelle sicherlich auf einen eigenen Artikel mit DDR2-/DDR3-Temperaturskalierung  bis mindestens -78 °C verweisen. Ausschließlich privat _nebenbei_ organisiert ist schon gründliches Selektieren eine sehr zeitaufwendige Angelegenheit, zumal man da vollständig auf allen Kosten sitzenbleibt.



Kein Thema.
Hoffen wir mal, dass das Sommerloch groß genug ausfällt, um zumindest einen exemplarischen Test mit 2-3 Riegeln bei normaler Kühlung zu machen. In letzter Zeit sind die Heatspreader der Hersteller wieder am wachsen (natürlich nur im Endkundenmarkt...) und das Interesse an RAM-Wakü steigt.



> Aber zurück zum Special: Die ~42 °C sind natürlich nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange: Erstens fand der Test im offenen Aufbau statt (--> relativ kühle Umgebungstemperatur), zweitens dürfte selbst ein einziger TY-140 @ 640 U/min an der im Test beschriebenen Stelle noch eine deutliche Abkühlung bewirkt haben. Da es sich um normierte Angaben handelt, wurden aber bereits unter diesen Testbedingungen knapp 50 °C erreicht, im geschlossenen Gehäuse halte ich die von dir erwähnten >60 °C also durchaus für realistisch.


 
Nunja: Die >60 °C waren aber bei 2,6 V (DDR1). Meine aktuellen G.Skill habe ich maximal auf 53 °C bekommen, im Gehäuse, quasi komplett ohne Lüftung und direkt über der (trotz Wakü) bis zu 70 °C heißen Rückseite der 9800GTX+. Deswegen war mein bisheriger Standpunkt "DDR3 braucht nicht mal Heatspreader". (ausgenommen ggf. extrem-OC - wobei ich mal bezweifle, dass zwei Bleche noch einen Unterschied machen, wenn ein 1600 rpm Lüfter draufbläst und ex-L N2 Dämpfe vorbeiwabern)


----------



## rajik (4. Juli 2011)

danke für den tipp im crystal disk info: nach der betätigung des schiebereglers auf 80h sind meine zwei ratterschweinchen deutlich leiser!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Monitortest hätte ich noch so eine Frage - nämlich:
> Wo ist der Test zum HP ZR24w?
> Mitlerweile habe ich zwar selbst zum Test hier stehen, aber wie PCGH die Helligkeit auf 60cd runterbekommen hat, ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel, genauso wie dieser monster-Blautstich eine gute Farbwertung bekommen kann. Beide meine Kritikpunkte werden auch von anderen Testern bestätigt. Habt ihr da vielleicht eine neue Revision bekommen oder einfach verdammt viel Glück gehabt? Falls es ersteres ist, würde ich meinen nämlich im Rahmen der 14-Tage zurückgeben und es in 1-2 Wochen nochmal versuchen. Der Rest passt mir nämlich ziemlich gut in die Tüte und 330 € für x1200 S-IPS sind einfach unschlagbar.



60 cd/m² +/- 20 cd/m² (je nach Messgerät) habe ich damals gemessen. An einen Blaustich kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich suche gleich mal die Messung raus. 

Welche Einstellung hast du verwendet?

Marco


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Farblich: Das sRGB-Profil hat den Blaustich (mitlerweile kompensiere ich ihn im Nutzermodus ein bißchen - aber optimal ist das natürlich nicht)
Helligkeit: Bis auf 0% runter, letztlich musste ich aber den Kontrast deutlich senken, weil der Bereich der Helligkeitsregelung für augenschonendes Text-auf-weiß einfach nicht reichte.
Im Moment bin ich mit Helligkeit = 25 (Serie: 90), Kontrast = 50 (Serie: 80), Rot = 255 (255), Grün = 188 (255), Blau = 200 (255) unterwegs.

Meine Erfahrungen decken sich da recht gut mit dem Prad-Test (Helligkeit -147 cd/m² Minimum, Farbe -unterer Absatz & folgende Seite), wobei ich bei Beschreibung der Helligkeit mehr Begriffe wie "Scheinwerfer" und "Nachttischlampe" benutzt hätte. (ernsthaft: bei weißem Bild und Helligkeit100/Kontrast80 finde ich das Ding blendender, als meine 60 W Schreibtischlampe und das liegt nur z.T. an der größeren Fläche)

Interessant wäre halt wirklich eure Revision, denn genau sowas sind Sachen, die Monitorhersteller z.T. im nachhinein in neuen Revisionen ändern können. Eine halbierte minimale Helligkeit wäre mich persönlich ein riesiger Fortschritt und würde aus einem vermutlich-noch-das-beste-was-man-für-das-Geld-erwarten-kann Monitor ein richtig gutes Angebot machen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (6. Juli 2011)

Thematisch das womit ich mich in der letzten Wochen beschäftige. Ein Silent - PC aufzubauen. Ich habe lediglich kurz reingeblättert. Auf die ein oder andere Sache hätte man genauer eingehen können. Teilweise finde ich die ganzen Werbungen mittleweile wirklich belästigen. Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem, wenn eine Werbung auf eine ganze Seite gedruckt wird... so kann ich entscheiden... schau ich es mir an oder blättere ich weiter? Aber irgendwo seitlich auf ein interessanten Artikel... das geht wirklich nicht.

~ Alles andere ist wirklich super Top. Es fehlt mir sogar schwer mich von den ganzen Magazinen, die im Keller rumstellen mich davon zutrennen ( natürlich nur alte Ausgaben, die neueren hab ich im Klo^^). Man findet immermal einen interessanten Artikel


----------



## postaldude (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich finde die das die Ausgabe gut gelungen ist von Themen.
Besonders hat mir das Silent-Special gefallen.

Auch gut finde ich das ein Poster dabei ist , das ja sonst selten der Fall ist.
Jedoch wird in diesen Magazin High-End Hardware getestet und aktuelle Games, 
dann frag ich mich was ein poster von "world of Tanks" soll ?
Ich hätte es besser gefunden ein Poster z.B. von Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3 oder der Duke .

LG, postaldude


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

postaldude schrieb:


> Auch gut finde ich das ein Poster dabei ist , das ja sonst selten der Fall ist.
> Jedoch wird in diesen Magazin High-End Hardware getestet und aktuelle Games,
> dann frag ich mich was ein poster von "world of Tanks" soll ?
> Ich hätte es besser gefunden ein Poster z.B. von Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3 oder der Duke .


 
Das Poster vom Duke kommt erst 2022.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2011)

Also erst mal ein Lob für die Ausgabe. Wirklich sehr informativ und gut von der Zusammenstellung  Besonders gut hat mir der Teil mit den WaKü-Mythen gefallen. Da hatten wir hier im Forum dank mir ja mal ne sehr ausufernde Diskussion bzgl. Parallelschaltung der GPUs. 

Habt das wirklich sehr gut erklärt. Man hätte allerdings noch auf ein paar Sachen eingehen können. Vielleicht stehts ja im Bonusmaterial, oder ihr könnts noch mit aufnehmen.

-Problem mit dem Verstopfen: Lösung: 2 Durchflussmesser 

-Problem mit den Asymmetrischen Kühlern: Lösung: Reduzierung des Innenquerschnitts/Schlauchlänge. Kann man recht einfach dadurch überprüfen, dass man die Karten ausbaut, den Ausfluss einen 10cm Schlauch z.B. steckt, und dann schaut, wie weit das Wasser rausgedrückt wird. Also beide auf gleicher Höhe. Durch Anpassung der Schlauchlänge/Durchmesser kann man so sehr gut den Durchfluss anpassen. Alternativ kann man auch so schauen, dass der Durchfluss an einem größer ist. Optimal ist halt die Lösung mit den 2 Durchflussmessern. Auf jeden Fall kann man mit etwas "Tuning" die Sache gut hinbekommen, durch die Anpassung von Durchmesser/Schlauchlänge.

-Ihr verwendet einen Y-Stecker: Ja das ist ne gute Idee  Man hätte aber darauf hinweisen können, dass man den Durchmesser am Zu-/Ablauf vor und hinter den GPUs dicker ausführen kann. Somit ist der Durchfluss wiederum besser, und die GPUs bekommen mehr ab. Die Widerstände addieren sich ja wie aus der E-Lehre bekannt. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass euer Test ja gezeigt haben, dass die Düsen etc. an den neuen Kühlern in einem so großen Spektrum gut funktionieren, dass man sich um den Durchfluss wohl noch immer keine Gedanken machen muss. Wäre aber bzgl. Quad-GPU mal noch interessant zu klären. 

-Das mit der Grenzschichttheorie ist zwar ganz gut beschrieben, und triffts auch durchaus, dafür müssten die Geschwindigkeiten aber schon sehr niedrig sein. Um genau zu sein eben so niedrig, dass die Reynoldszahl so niedrig ist, dass sich keine turbulente Strömung ausbreitet. Es kann ja nur in nicht turbulenten Strömungen sich eine Grenzschicht ausbilden (und ja, am Material ist die Geschwindigkeit immer null, das ist mir bekannt mit dem Geschwindigkeitsgradienten, das geht jetzt dann aber bischen zu tief denke ich ) Viel entscheidender, ist die Art und Weise, wie der Wärmeübergang zwischen Feststoffen und Flüssigkeiten allgemein von statten geht. Der Hängt nämlich nicht nur von der Oberfläche/Kontaktfläche der Medien zusammen, sondern in entscheidendem Maße auch von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an dieser Oberfläche. Ich such dazu mal ne ganz gute Seite raus, die das anschaulich erklärt. Hatte ich schon mal irgendwo hier im Forum gepostet 
Allgemein ist der Rest von dem Artikel hierzu absolut richtig und schön verständlich formuliert. Finde ich echt klasse  Denn faktisch gehts schon mehr oder weniger um die Reduzierung der "Grenzschicht", nur halt nicht in dem Sinne, dass sich wirklich eine größere Schicht ausbildet, die sich nicht bewegt. Man hat einfach näher dran ein noch höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit hängt halt mit v³ glaub wars davon ab. Kurz Aussage richtig, Erklärung jaein, zumindest für die Korintenkacker 

Naja, und dann hab ich noch was auf Seite 46 auszusetzen  (Nicht schlagen bitte)



> Der Kühlblock, welcher direkten Kontakt zur Hitzequelle aufnimmt, wird kontinuierlich vom kühlem Wasser durchströmt. Dieses verfügt über einen deutlich höheren Wirkungsgrad als Luft und entzieht dem Metall rasch die Wärme.


Ähm.. Der Kühlblock des Luftkühlers hat genau so den gleichen "direkten" Kontakt. Oder sind die GPUs mit Wasserkühler etwa geköpft? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wenn dies so ist, ignoriert den Rest. Gut man könnte jetzt sagen, dass da noch die Vaporchamber, oder die Heatpipes dabei sind, aber beides hat eine MASSIV höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Kupfer. Ergo ist es nichts anderes als ein "Super-Kupfer-Block" und Bestandteil des Kühlers. Passt also nicht so ganz.

Warum kontinuierlich von kühlem Wasser durchströmt? Der Lüftkühler wird doch genau so kontinuierlich von kühlender Luft durchströmt  Versteh nicht, was man damit so recht ausdrücken will.

Der nächste Satz ist aber wirklich komplett unverständlich. Was ist denn mit Wirkungsgrad hier gemeint? Kann es sein, dass hier Wärmekapazität gemeint war, womit die Temperaturdifferenz nicht so stark ansteigt???

Richtig wäre halt zu sagen, dass der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient besser ist. Das wurde ja im anderen Artikel ganz gut angeriffen. Ich denke, da hätte man sich bedienen können, und eventuell die Sache etwas ausführlicher hinschreiben können. Also allgemein die Sache etwas besser erklären, was jetzt daran anders ist, und warum es besser ist.

Also auf die Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten zwischen Feststoff und Flüssigkeit/Gas einzugehen und halt die Wärmekapazitäten. Mir ist klar, dass das eine Gradwanderung ist, da man die Leute auch nicht überfordern/langweilen darf, aber ich denke hier wären wirklich viele dafür dankbar, wenn Sie mal darüber aufgeklärt wurden, was da wirklich Sache ist. 

Wäre dass nicht was für das Bonusmaterial? 

Ansonsten wirklich schön, dass ihr euch dem Thema angenommen habt. Ist wirklich nicht einfach, und wie ich finde alles in allem trotz meiner Stenkerei wirklich gut umgesetzt 

EDIT: Hier mal der Link zu dem Beitrag von mir, an dem ich das für ne direkte WaKü eines Chips im Vergleich zu ner anderen Kühlung durch gerechnet habe. In dem Beitrag sind auch die Links zu den physikalischen Grundlagen enthalten. Der Rest sollte aus der Beschreibung hervorgehen. Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, sonst gern melden, ich hab auch ne länger als erwartet gebraucht, bis die Rechnung korrekt war.


----------



## spamer (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum LCD Einsteiger Test.

Wie kann es sein, dass der Samsung B2430L in diesem Test auf einmal eine Reaktionszeit von 24 ms hat wo er im Test von 07/2010 eine Reaktionszeit von 15 ms hatte. Ich verstehe ja, dass sich die Testparameter mittlerweile geändert haben bzw. strenger geworden sind und deshalb der Monitor nur noch bedingt spieletauglich ist, jedoch kann sich der Wert der Reaktionszeit nicht von 15 auf 24 ms erhöhen ?!

Hat Samsung jetzt andere Panels verbaut ?


----------



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

Weils mir grad auffällt: Wer kommt eigentlich auf die extrem intelligente *hust* Idee, Tests von zwei SSDs zu drucken und dann anstatt der Testtabelle mit den Testwerten den Fließtext zu drucken? (Seite 71)  
Und dann muss ich lesen "unsere Praxistests sehen aber die Vertex 3 in Front": Ja toll, wie weit denn in Front? Wie genau sind denn die Ergebnisse? Das macht PCGH schon seit ich sie kenne so und es stört mich immer wieder!  Solche Tests sind für die Katz, um wirklich vergleichen zu können, muss ich auf die nächste Marktübersicht warten. Ist doch total stupid, oder? Dass von euch keiner auf die Idee kommt, dass - wenn es schon ein Kurztest ist - eine Tabelle viel sinnvoller ist als Fließtext, weil dann alle Infos kompakte da stehen statt nur der Hälfte, finde ich echt merkwürdig. Tut mir leid für den etwas rauhen Ton, aber irgendwann muss dieser jahrelange Frust mal raus...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juli 2011)

*lalalala* Einkaufsführer *lalalala*


----------



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> *lalalala* Einkaufsführer *lalalala*



Da ist die Agility 3 aber nicht drin, der hilft mir somit auch nicht weiter. (So kurzsichtig bin ich dann auch wieder nicht...)

Das war auch der Grund, warum ich nur vom Agility-Test zitiert habe. Die Extrememory ist anders zu behandeln, da Sie im EKF auftaucht und interessante Infos zum verwendeten Flash-Speicher besitzt. Dass aber Produkte getestet werden, 
die dann nicht hinten auftauchen, kommt leider immer wieder vor.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juli 2011)

Richtig. Der Grund wurde aber im Feedback-Bereich auch schon erläutert und hängt mit der Abgabe der Druckunterlagen zusammen. Je weiter hinten im Heft die Seiten (und das betrifft die Einkaufsführer!), desto früher müssen diese in die Druckerei übermittelt werden. So können weiter vorn im Heft noch Dinge aus Aktualitätsgründen getestet werden, aber ohne dass wir sie noch im EKF abdrucken können.

Die Alternative für einen kohärenten Einkaufsführer wäre, Tests nur noch bis ~eine Woche vor letztem Abgabetermin durchzuführen, doch das ginge zu Lasten der Aktualität.


----------



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

Das hätte man aber sehr elegant lösen können, indem man die Testtabelle statt Fließtext abdruckt: Da habe ich alle Infos statt nur einen Bruchteil. Du musst zugeben, dass der Agility-Test kaum bis gar nicht hilfreich ist. Im Fließtext stehen nur Dinge, die einem eh klar sind: Dass die Vertex 3 schneller ist, weiß ich; wie viel die Agility kostet finde ich im Preisvergleich. Das einzige interessante, nämlicch die exakten Werte von Kopierzeiten und Reaktionszeiten: Fehlanzeige!

Ich frage mich, ob es für jemanden, der nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben will für eine 120er-SSD, sinnvoller ist, ne alte SF1x00 oder eine SF2xxx a la Agility zu kaufen. Und euer Kurz"test" hat mir da gar nichts genutzt, da stehen nur Dinge drin, die der Produktankündigung von OCZ zu entnehmen sind. Und das mit dem Abgabetermin ist nunmal keine gültige Erklärung, weil eine Tabelle den Zweck erfüllt hätte und das hat nichts mit Abgabetermin zu tun.

Zudem sei darauf hingewiesen, dass in den Kurztests häufig auch Produkte auftauchen, zu denen es keinen Einkaufsfüherer gibt. Die sind dann auch extrem oberflächlich "getestet".


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juli 2011)

Tests ohne Text gibt es nicht. Und auf den Startseiten ist nunmal nur begrenzt Platz. Trotzdem Danke für deine Meinung, der Chef liest ja auch mit und kann bei der nächsten anstehenden Redesign-Phase dann zwischen den Stimmen, die „schreibt mehr über das Produkt” (die zuletzt gefühlt in der Überzahl sind) und „ich will nur die Testtabelle” abwägen.

_edit:
Dass im Test nur Dinge, die der Produktankündigung zu entnehmen sind, stünden, stimmt nicht. Der Test wurde nach denselben Kriterien wie alle SSD-Tests durchgeführt, was dann zu den angegebenen Noten - inklusive der Leistungswertung - führt._

Kleiner Tipp noch: Für 120er-SSD sollte man sowieso keine Tests der 240er-Ausgabe (auch aus derselben Baureihe) heranziehen… siehe dazu auch Ausgabe 07/2011, S. 82ff.


----------



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> _edit:
> Dass im Test nur Dinge, die der Produktankündigung zu entnehmen sind, stünden, stimmt nicht. Der Test wurde nach denselben Kriterien wie alle SSD-Tests durchgeführt, was dann zu den angegebenen Noten - inklusive der Leistungswertung - führt._



Nur, dass einem die nackten Notenwerte nicht weiterhelfen. Das, was drin steht, konnte man sich schon vorher denken: Etwas schlechter als Vertex 3, etwas günstiger. Natürlich wurde der Test normal durchgeführt, nur sind die interessanten Ergebnissse nicht abgedruckt, das ist das Problem.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp noch: Für 120er-SSD sollte man sowieso keine Tests der 240er-Ausgabe (auch aus derselben Baureihe) heranziehen… siehe dazu auch Ausgabe 07/2011, S. 82ff.


 
 Von was redest du???!! Ich habe von den verschiedenen Sandforce-Controller-Generationen gesprochen, nicht von Kapazitäten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juli 2011)

Die nackten Notenwerte spiegeln die Leistungsfähigkeit wieder. (Und ja, bevor du es zum gefühlt zehnten Mal schreibst: Die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Tests sind im Startseitentest nicht abgedruckt)


ile schrieb:


> Von was redest du???!! Ich habe von den verschiedenen Sandforce-Controller-Generationen gesprochen, nicht von Kapazitäten.


Davon:


ile schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es für jemanden, der nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben will für eine 120er-SSD, sinnvoller ist, ne alte SF1x00 oder eine SF2xxx a la Agility zu kaufen.


----------



## spamer (11. Juli 2011)

spamer schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum LCD Einsteiger Test.
> 
> Wie kann es sein, dass der Samsung B2430L in diesem Test auf einmal eine Reaktionszeit von 24 ms hat wo er im Test von 07/2010 eine Reaktionszeit von 15 ms hatte. Ich verstehe ja, dass sich die Testparameter mittlerweile geändert haben bzw. strenger geworden sind und deshalb der Monitor nur noch bedingt spieletauglich ist, jedoch kann sich der Wert der Reaktionszeit nicht von 15 auf 24 ms erhöhen ?!
> 
> Hat Samsung jetzt andere Panels verbaut ?


 

Bekomme ich auch eine Antwort auf meine Frage ?


----------



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Davon:



 Oh ja, Tippfehler von mir, ich meinte 240 GB, sorry. (240er Agility 3 vs. 240er Agility 2 vs. 240er Vertex 3/2 ).


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. Juli 2011)

spamer schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum LCD Einsteiger Test.
> 
> Wie kann es sein, dass der Samsung B2430L in diesem Test auf einmal eine Reaktionszeit von 24 ms hat wo er im Test von 07/2010 eine Reaktionszeit von 15 ms hatte. Ich verstehe ja, dass sich die Testparameter mittlerweile geändert haben bzw. strenger geworden sind und deshalb der Monitor nur noch bedingt spieletauglich ist, jedoch kann sich der Wert der Reaktionszeit nicht von 15 auf 24 ms erhöhen ?!
> 
> Hat Samsung jetzt andere Panels verbaut ?



Damals kam ein leicht abweichendes Testverfahren zum Einsatz, der neue Wert entspricht den aktuellen Messmethoden von PC Games Hardware und sollte daher zu Vergleichszwecken herangezogen werden. Die 15 ms waren ein Messfehler, dies wurde in einer der folgenden Ausgabe richtig gestellt.

Marco


----------



## Ahnedos (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine kleine Frage, und zwar, bin ich Premium Abonnent, und die Ausgabe 08/2011 ist jetzt noch immer nicht bei mir erschienen. Sollte ich mich mit dem Problem an den Computec-Aboservice, oder an die Post wenden?
Ist es theoretisch möglich, dass meine Ausgabe im Postverkehr irgendwie "untergegangen" ist?


----------



## yamo (13. Juli 2011)

Nach kurzem Überfliegen der aktuellen Ausgabe kann ich nur zum rundum gelungenen Inhalt gratulieren.
So darf der betagte I7-920 nochmal auf dem S1366 ran und sich mit aktuellen S1155 Configs messen.
Sehr schön, dass man bei den Monitor-Tests die max. Hz-Wiedergabe bei 120Hz Monitoren im Testkasten findet und nicht mehr mühselig im Fließtext suchen muß. 
Ausdrücklichen Dank an die Abteilung WaKü für die informativen Artikel (Wakü-Mythen+GraKa-Test).
Etwas verwirrend mag hier jedoch die Testbox "Hightech-Fluid im Vergleichstest" im Zusammenhang mit der FAQ wirken, Stichwort destilliertes Wasser/reines destilliertes Wasser.

mfG,
Yamo


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Juli 2011)

Ahnedos schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine Frage, und zwar, bin ich Premium Abonnent, und die Ausgabe 08/2011 ist jetzt noch immer nicht bei mir erschienen. Sollte ich mich mit dem Problem an den Computec-Aboservice, oder an die Post wenden?
> Ist es theoretisch möglich, dass meine Ausgabe im Postverkehr irgendwie "untergegangen" ist?


 Das ist schade. Bitte wende dich an computec@dpv.de, falls die Ausgabe mittlerweile immer noch nicht eingetroffen ist. Weitere Kontaktwege (Telefon/Fax) findest du hier: https://shop.computec.de/servicecenter/


----------



## tiga05 (14. Juli 2011)

Vielen dank für eure Silent-Tips!

Ich habe mir Tip 34 besonders ans Herz genommen und habe mir gleich den Lüfter für meinen 780I SLI Chipsatz gekauft. Nachdem ich dann Grafikkarte, CPU-Kühler und Netzteil (letzteres muss ich machen, da ich sonst den Groß-Clockner nicht ausgebaut bekomme) ausgebaut habe, kam ich dann auch optimal an den Chipsatzlüfter ran. Ich habe die Gelegenheit mal genutzt, um mein Gehäuse samt Komponenten mal wieder zu reinigen. So, das Ding ausgebaut, den neuen mit Kabelbindern befestigt, angeschlossen, alles wieder eingebaut und hochgefahren. SSSiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?! Ich dachte der sollte doch leiser sein! Aber nein, im Gegenteil! Nachdem ich mir die entsprechende Passage im Heft nochmal durchgelesen habe und mir das Bild angeguckt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ihr den Lüfter mit der Schrift nach unten verbaut habt und nicht wie ich nach oben. 
Also habe ich frühs halb Drei den PC nochmal aufgeschraubt, NT,CPU-Kühler, Graka ausgebaut Lüfter andersrum wieder eingebaut und endlich habe ich Ruhe! 

Ein entsprechender Hinweis, den Lüfter mit der Schrift nach unten hin zu verbauen hätte so dummen Usern, wie mir, einige Arbeit erspart.

MfG

tiga05


----------



## Skysnake (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, das von dir beschriebene Phänomen ist mir bei meinen A-ITX-101 Test auch aufgefallen 

War auch TOTAL verblüfft, das es so viel ausmacht, wie rum man den Lüfter hat. Hätte ich das mal vor 4 Jahren gewusst für mein A8N-SLI-Deluxe. Da hab ich das nämlich machen müssen. Ist das gleiche Lüfterchen aus meinem Test 

WEnn ich das Ding wieder zusammenschraub dann denk ich dran  

Könnte man mal wirklich in nem Spezial behandeln, welche Lüfter eigentlich davon betroffen sind.


----------



## tiga05 (14. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, das von dir beschriebene Phänomen ist mir bei meinen A-ITX-101 Test auch aufgefallen
> 
> War auch TOTAL verblüfft, das es so viel ausmacht, wie rum man den Lüfter hat. Hätte ich das mal vor 4 Jahren gewusst für mein A8N-SLI-Deluxe. Da hab ich das nämlich machen müssen. Ist das gleiche Lüfterchen aus meinem Test
> 
> ...


 
Im Nachhinein ist ja eigentlich klar warum das so ist. Der Lüfter soll die Luft vom Kühler weg und nicht direkt drauf blasen. Ich dachte bloß, dass dies der Fall sei, wenn das Etikett nach oben ist. Wenn er den Kühlkörper direkt anblässt entstehen natürlich viel mehr Verwirbelungen und damit nervige Geräusche als wenn er es bloß wegblässt.

MfG

tiga05


----------



## Skysnake (14. Juli 2011)

Blasen/Saugen ist nicht das Problem. Das PRoblem ist, dass die Lüfterblätter wohl einfach sehr knapp an der Oberfläche vorbei gehen, und es damit zu Druckschwankungen kommt, die dann aufs Lager gehen. Ganz abgesehen von Luftdruckschwankungen, die allgemein dann eben auch Lärm erzeugen.


----------



## FrittenFett (14. Juli 2011)

@Tiga

Ist leider nicht richtig, was du schreibst.

Öfter erzeugen saugende Lüfter mehr Lärm, weil die Lamellen als Tonblatt wirken und es bei >1000rpm mit 120mm Lüftern zu nervenden, hochfrequenten Tönen kommt.
Kenne ich leider von meinem Mugen 2.


----------



## tiga05 (14. Juli 2011)

Aha!

Gut zu wissen


----------



## CyLord (16. Juli 2011)

Ich muss jetzt endlich mal Kritik lostreten:

Ich bin ja schon lange Abonnent der PCGH & davor hatte ich sie immer gekauft. (seit 2003) Die Ausgabe vom 08.07. ist draußen & habe sie immer noch nicht. Es wird ja immer damit geworben, dass die Abonnenten etwas eher bekommen. Ich merke selten was davon. Bei mir hat sie inzwischen über eine Woche Verspätung. Man kann fast sagen, dass sie bei mir grundsätzlich fast immer zu spät kommt. Morgen werde ich dasselbe nochmal dem Abo-Service schreiben, aber ich wollte es mal veröffentlichen, weil ich langsam stinksauer bin. Aber ich bin ja froh, das sich das mit der Veröffentlichung von Tests endlich gebessert hat.


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. Juli 2011)

Wieder einmal eine durchaus gelungene Ausgabe mit u.a. vielen interessanten Silent-Tipps.
Was mir allerdings negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass sich die Audiospur des "Der leise PC"-Videos nicht auf der PS3 abspielen ließ (Das ist schade für mich, weil sich auf derselben die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit sehr einfach in feinen Stufen ändern lässt, ein Stephan Wilke spricht eben langsamer als ein Daniel Waadt). Woran liegt das?

Außerdem ist auf Seite 19 nicht erkenntlich, ob Akustikmanagement Auswirkungen auf die Performance hat. Der obere Kasten beinhaltet dafür zwei Bestandteile (FEh und 80h) des unteren Kastens.

Vielen Dank noch für das "entmaterialisierte Wasser" im Wakü-Artikel, ist mir erst durch das Bonusmaterial aufgefallen.

Grüße

MrKnister


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Juli 2011)

Bezüglich der Leistungsauswirkung des Akustikmanagements hier mal die Antwort, die ich letzte Woche auf einen Leserbrief gab: 


> Durch die langsamere Kopfpositionierung bei niedrigeren Werten leidet die Zugriffszeit, nicht die Transferrate einer Datei. Wie stark genau der Rückgang ist, hängt von der jeweiligen Festplatte ab. Im Test traten Unterschiede von circa 15 bis 30 Prozent langsameren Lese-Zugriffs auf, beim Schreiben schwankte der Rückgang zwischen 15 und 25 Prozent. Bitte beachten Sie dabei, dass der Fokus dieses Artikels auf der Messung der Lautheit lag und die Leistungswerte daher nur ein Nebenprodukt sind. Sie können daher durchaus ungenau bzw. schwer reproduzierbar sein.
> 
> Um die Auswirkung auf Ihr System abschätzen zu können, empfehle ich Ihnen, es einfach auszuprobieren. Wird Ihr PC Ihnen zu träge, machen Sie die Änderungen einfach wieder rückgängig bzw. experimentieren Sie mit den Werten, bis Sie einen für Sie passenden Kompromiss gefunden haben.



Die doppelte Aufführung der genannten Werte (FEh und 80h) ist bewußt, da sie in verschiedenen Szenarien als Referenz dienen und so die Auswirkungen des Akustikmanagements veranschaulichen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (19. Juli 2011)

OK, dann werde ich es bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank.

Knister


----------



## spockilein (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich kam leider erst jetzt dazu, die PCGH richtig durchzulesen. Dabei war ich etwas enttäuscht, das Ihr bei den Wasserkühlungen, bzw. Silent-Spezial so wenig auf reine kompakte Wasserkühlungen für die CPU eingeht. Ich selbst habe meiner I5 2500K eine H70 geschenkt und dazu zwei (einer hätte gereicht) Cilentlüfter angeschl0ssen. Selbst bei Last steigt die Temp auf höchstens 40 Grad (mit Core Temp gemessen). Das System ist nur noch bei absoluter Ruhe zu hören. Aber vor allem der Nebeneffekt. Selbst die Grafikkarte ( 460GTX glh) und das Board werden indirekt gekühlt. Die CPU Wärme wird ja erst gar nicht ins Gehäuse gelassen. Das merkt man sofort an der Temp.


----------



## helleye (20. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine Anmerkung zu Tipp 33 Festplatte dämmen. 
Welche Dämmbox habt ihr denn verwendet? War die Box in ein Gehäuse eingebaut (Entkopplung des Körperschalls)? Könnt ihr mal einen Test von verschiedenen Dämmboxen machen? Das gehört imho in ein Silent Special und wurde meines Wissens im Gegensatz zu Lüftern noch nie in der PCGH getestet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2011)

Wir haben vor Jahren mal Dämmboxen getestet. Ich selbst habe noch ein wirklich tolles *Grow Up Japan Smartdrive 2002c*, aber das gibt's genauso wie das sehr gute *Scythe Quiet Drive 5,25* nicht mehr im Handel, selbiges gilt iirc für das *Silentmaxx HDD Rev. 2.0*. Wirklich zu haben und brauchbar ist nur noch die *ichbinleise HDD-10*. Alles andere taugt nichts und ich als Silent-Freak habe im Laufe der Jahre praktisch jede Dämmbox inklusive Bitumen-Selbstbau in der Hand bzw. im Rechner gehabt.


----------



## helleye (20. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort! Den [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Silentmaxx HD-silencer Rev. 2.0 gibt es noch, zumindest laut dem Preisvergleich. Oder meinst du ein anderes Modell? 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2011)

Doch die meine ich - habe aus Faulheit nur kurz bei Caseking geschaut


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juli 2011)

helleye schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Anmerkung zu Tipp 33 Festplatte dämmen.
> Welche Dämmbox habt ihr denn verwendet?


Es war die Rev. 1 der SilentMaxx, die es in der Tat so nicht mehr gibt.



helleye schrieb:


> War die Box in ein Gehäuse eingebaut (Entkopplung des Körperschalls)? Könnt ihr mal einen Test von verschiedenen Dämmboxen machen?


 Wie im Benchmark neben dem Tipp beschrieben, haben wir den Test natürlich im eingebauten Zustand durchgeführt – zumindest sollte das „im Gehäuse” dies aussagen. Dass wir die Dämmbox irgendwo im Gehäuse einfach ablegen, wäre ja ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## helleye (21. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Es war die Rev. 1 der SilentMaxx, die es in der Tat so nicht mehr gibt.
> Wie im Benchmark neben dem Tipp beschrieben, haben wir den Test natürlich im eingebauten Zustand durchgeführt – zumindest sollte das „im Gehäuse” dies aussagen. Dass wir die Dämmbox irgendwo im Gehäuse einfach ablegen, wäre ja ziemlich sinnlos.


Ok, das wird klar, wenn man so schlau ist den Text unter dem Benchmark zu lesen 
Das mit dem ins Gehäuse legen macht Sinn, wenn die Kriterien Geräuschdämmung und Entkopplung seperat ermittelt werden sollen bzw. falls eine Dämmbox zu reinlegen gedacht ist (ichbinleise HDD-10). War hier natürlich nicht der Fall, da nur eine Box getestet wurde.
Für mich wichtig: Der Tipp vom guten Marc, quasi ein Exclusiv-Test für mich  Werde mich mal nach dem [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Silentmaxx HD-silencer Rev. 2.0 umschauen[/FONT][/FONT].


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2011)

Ich würde die Dämmbox auf Schaumstoff gelagert auf den Gehäuseboden packen - ist am leisesten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2011)

Warum ist der Phenom 2 X6 1100BE im Leistungsindex Seite 63 mit 200,-Eur angegeben? Das kostet er seit mehreren Monaten nicht mehr !  
Bei einem Preis von rund 150,-bis 160,- liegt ihr um 50,- eur daneben ?! Was den X6 in ein sehr viel schlechteres PL Verhältniss stellt !


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

WTF 

Die arme HDD 

Ich glaub ihr würdet bei mir die Krise bekommen, dabei empfinde ich selbst meinen Rechner gar nicht mal als so laut. Sind ja nur 33 dB


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2011)

Auf seite 82 Häufig gestellte Fragen: Ist eine Wasserkühlung grundsätzlich leistungsfähiger als ein Luftkühler? wird mit nein beantwortet high end Luftkühler können es mit günstigen Wasserkühlsets aufnehmen?!
Das wäre ja was ganz neues. Wo sind die Tests die das belegen?
Zu dem Test WaKüh GPUs Seite50. Eine GTX 480 zu Testen ist ja wohl schon ein wenig von vorgestern oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

guckst du z.B. hier


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> guckst du z.B. hier


 
Ich meine Tests die den Platzbedarf(grösse des kühlers!) im Gehäuse,die Lautheit,die Möglichkeit die Wärme ausserhalb des Gehäuses abzuführen usw... berücksichtigen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

Lautheit ist berücksichtigt, Ort der Wärmeabfuhr ist bei Einsteigerlösungen nicht zwingend außerhalb des Gehäuses und Platzbedarf ist kein Leistungskriterium.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Eine GTX 480 zu Testen ist ja wohl schon ein wenig von vorgestern oder?


Die Karte ist nach vor vor beliebt und wird gerade für rund 220€ abverkauft.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2011)

Zumal eine GTX 480 nach wie vor das Hitzigste ist, was man zum Test heranziehen kann. Du siehst, wir haben gute Gründe.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juli 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich meine Tests die den Platzbedarf(grösse des kühlers!) im Gehäuse,die Lautheit,die Möglichkeit die Wärme ausserhalb des Gehäuses abzuführen usw... berücksichtigen


Ohne die FAQ selbst geschrieben zu haben: Ich vermute, dass fällt dann eben _nicht_ mehr unter „grundsätzlich” – was ja bedeuten würde, dass jede Wasserkühlung leistungsfähiger als jede Luftkühlung ist.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Zumal eine GTX 480 nach wie vor das Hitzigste ist, was man zum Test heranziehen kann. Du siehst, wir haben gute Gründe.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Genau so sehe ich das auch. Wenn man das Ding mit Wakü gekühlt bekommt, dann auch alles andere


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Juli 2011)

Auf eine Kleinigkeit muss ich aufgrund meiner Pingeligkeit noch hinweisen:

Auf S.84 geht es um die im Gehäusetest verwendete GTX 460.


> Dabei haben wir uns gegen das Nvidia-Referenz-Design entschieden. Die Grafikkarte verfügt daher *nicht über einen Radiallüfter*, der die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse pustet, sondern über einen *Axialpropeller*, welcher die Abwärme im Tower verteilt.



Das Referenzdesign verfügt nicht über einen Radiallüfter, sondern ein paar EVGA- und Zotac-Designs.

Gruß

Knister


----------



## dirkrs (26. Juli 2011)

So was mir gerade mal so auffällt:

VGA Test ab Seite 52 Spiel 1 : Battlefield Bad Company 2  wo ist das Vergleichs Diagramm wie z.b. für Spiel 3:  Dirt 3 ? 

Dann zum Testsystem warum werden die Werte mit einem auf 4,5 Ghz übertakteten Core i7 2600K durchgeführt.Klar Ihr wollt bestimmt nicht das die CPU limitiert aber hey mich würden die  wirklichen werte interessieren im normalzustand. Schafft dann ein" non OC System"  mit einer z.b. GTX 570 überhaupt noch ein " bedingt spielbar" ?

Dann zum Einkaufsführer : Der erste Platz geht an die Zotac GTX 580 AMP diese macht laut VGA Tool ( Stromverbrauch) nur  203W ? Fast alle anderen machen dort über 300 W !

So schafft auch die MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE in 3D mehr zu verbrauchen als im VGA Tool ?

Insgesamt erscheint mir die Ausgabe 08/2011 ein wenig durcheinander.

gruß
diRk


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2011)

dirkrs schrieb:


> So was mir gerade mal so auffällt:
> 
> VGA Test ab Seite 52 Spiel 1 : Battlefield Bad Company 2  wo ist das Vergleichs Diagramm wie z.b. für Spiel 3:  Dirt 3 ?


Da sich bis auf 8x anstelle von 4x AA bei BFBC2 nichts geändert hat, haben wir diesen Benchmark als Diagramm weggelassen. Begrenzter Platz und so. Die Werte stehen in jedem Leistungsindex ab Ausgabe 08.



dirkrs schrieb:


> Dann zum Testsystem warum werden die Werte mit einem auf 4,5 Ghz übertakteten Core i7 2600K durchgeführt.Klar Ihr wollt bestimmt nicht das die CPU limitiert aber hey mich würden die  wirklichen werte interessieren im normalzustand. Schafft dann ein" non OC System"  mit einer z.b. GTX 570 überhaupt noch ein " bedingt spielbar" ?


Einen Tod muss man sterben. Ein anderer hätte dann gerne einen Phenom II X6, mich würde mein C2D E8500 interessieren. Da wir aber Grafikkarten und nicht komplette Plattformen testen, ist die Wahl eben so ausgefallen.

Mit "ein wenig durcheinander" hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## dirkrs (26. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da sich bis auf 8x anstelle von 4x AA bei BFBC2 nichts geändert hat, haben wir diesen Benchmark als Diagramm weggelassen. Begrenzter Platz und so. Die Werte stehen in jedem Leistungsindex ab Ausgabe 08.



....die man leider mit der Lupe lesen muß




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Einen Tod muss man sterben. Ein anderer hätte dann gerne einen Phenom II X6, mich würde mein C2D E8500 interessieren. Da wir aber Grafikkarten und nicht komplette Plattformen testen, ist die Wahl eben so ausgefallen.



.....nur übertakten viele Ihre CPU nicht so hoch und dann schafft die Grafikkarte die Werte nicht. Dann steht da womöglich für die GTX 580 bei 1920 x 1080 anstatt 64 frs nur noch 49 frs und das wäre dann ja eine Katastrophe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2011)

Den Carsten ergänzend: 



dirkrs schrieb:


> Dann zum Einkaufsführer : Der erste Platz geht an die Zotac GTX 580 AMP diese macht laut VGA Tool ( Stromverbrauch) nur  203W ? Fast alle anderen machen dort über 300 W !
> 
> So schafft auch die MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE in 3D mehr zu verbrauchen als im VGA Tool ?



Manche Karten werden im VGA Tool respektive Furmark gedrosselt. Bei der HD-6900- und GTX-500-Reihe ist das eigentlich Standard, einige Custom-Designs verzichten jedoch auf die Drossel, laufen daher mit Volldampf und ziehen mehr Strom. Diese Info findest du in unseren Tests (Tabelle), im EKF nur die rohen Werte ohne Randnotiz.



dirkrs schrieb:


> Insgesamt erscheint mir die Ausgabe 08/2011 ein wenig durcheinander.
> 
> gruß
> diRk



Der Schein trügt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Raeven (28. Juli 2011)

Das Nox Hummer Gehäuse find ich gut, Alternativ zum HAf  922.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2011)

Nibitor und Fermi BIOS Editor funktionieren beide bei meiner MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr nicht. Win 7 x64... woran liegts?
es wird einfach nichts angezeigt und wenn ich bei nibitor das bios auslesen möchte, sagt er mir, dass er einen treiber nicht laden konnte...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. August 2011)

Mal im Admin-Modus (Recthsklick -> Als Administrator ausführen) probiert?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal im Admin-Modus (Recthsklick -> Als Administrator ausführen) probiert?


 ja, habe ich.
und das obwohl ich sogar die UAC oder wie das heißt ausgeschalten habe und der einzige benutzer (und admin) am rechner bin...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2011)

Hast du das BIOS vorher mal mit GPU-Z ausgelesen? Die Fehlermeldung im NiBiTor unter 64 Bit hatten wir im Test auch, das Laden des Images sollte aber tadellos funktionieren. Bei FBE gilt es zu beachten, dass er nicht weiterentwickelt wird – einige neue Designs, etwa die Karten mit 3 oder 2,5 GiB VRAM, sind nicht kompatibel.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dark_angel (16. September 2011)

Hallo, 
ihr habt die GTX 560 AMP getestet und schreibt das sie nicht an eine GTX560 Ti ran kommt, zwei Seiten weiter bei den DX9-DX-10 Leistung inklusive Overclocking sieht das aber ganz anders aus, da schlägt die AMP eine normal getaktete GTX 560Ti.

Wie kann ich die aussage jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Dark_angel (23. September 2011)

Sind hier generelle Fragen nicht erwünscht?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. September 2011)

Dark_angel schrieb:


> Sind hier generelle Fragen nicht erwünscht?


 
Produktionsstress, Antwort kommt ...


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

Hehe wie im Fußball ist das bei euch:

"Nach der Heftabgabe ist vor der Heftabgabe "

Ich beneide euch echt nicht um den Stress


----------



## Dark_angel (4. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Produktionsstress, Antwort kommt ...


 
Immer noch Produktionsstress?


----------



## Dark_angel (11. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, egal.


----------

